# School Me (Surf Casting)



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Looking to meet up with someone that can cast incredibly far and has great technique that wants to pass on the knowledge. i have the top notch gear, but would like a quick lesson in form and technique. Shoot me a PM and we can arrange a time to meet at the beach. I will bring the beer. Thanks. 

Matt


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

*casting*

I like slinging lead about the same as catching fish, love seeing that sinker disapear behind the waves. PM sent


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

*Casting*

What kind of top notch gear do you have? 
Do you have accesses to NASP?


Im pretty busy with work lately but if you do have accesses to NASP i can show you a few things out at the beach on base.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

I could use some schooling too. HL&S could do a whole seminar on it. My problem is if I hurl it as hard as I can the bait comes off. If I just sling it, it doesn't go as far as I want.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

*Sling it.*

The key is to load the rod so when you release the weight ends up pulling the line. If your throwing the weight with the rod you can loose bait easly. 
You got to be fluid and have a fluid motion. The more you practice the faster you can do it creating a heaver load on the road makeing i go further. Depending on the amount of weight you use a lot of so called surf rods are not made to sling lead in the 2-5 oz range. If your using that kind of weight on a rod thats not meant to it give you more of a wobbly whipping action instead of loading properly. All lengths of rods cast diffrently depending on many factors like rod length, action, weight, destance from reel seat to rod butt blah blah blah. I have a 15ft graphite that i have to cast way different because it has a way bigger arch and my grip is way spread out. Not to rant and rave but here is the jist of what ive figured out over the last 12 or so years surf fishing.


1) Take a confortable side stance.
2) Swing rod back and forth a couple times watching the tip of the rod.
3) After a couple of times you sould be able to feel the weight pulling more and more on the rod.
THERE SHOULD NEVER BE ANY SLACK IN THE UNTILL AFTER CAST.
4) Pull back and down slightly. When the rod is pulled and bent back at its furthest point you swing out and up.
YOU ARE PULLING THE WEIGHT FORWARD CAUSEING THE ROD TO LOAD.
5) At point of release remove finger from line and stop rod movement all at once.

This is what works for me and I use spinning reels.
Thats just the basics of what has worked wonders for my casting.
The main thing is practice makes perfect and again I cant stress the importance of being fluid motioned to create the maximum load on the rod.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh ya load the rod like i do its not uncomon to get sliced finger tips especialy when slinging 5oz with wet hands and braid. Just means your getting a real good load on the rod and your haveing to realy bear down on the line to keep the weight from pulling it out.


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*Buy Arra's book on surfcasting.*

You can find it on Amazon and eBay. Amazon usually has a bunch of used ones. 

Best I've found on casting technique.:thumbsup:


----------

